# Caulk whre the roof meets the house?



## MarkHipp (Apr 18, 2010)

I need some advice. I just had a roof installed and wanted to know the area where the first floor roof meets the house should be caulked? Flashing is installed, but I want to be sure that there's no risk of water/snow getting up behind the siding. Pictures below.

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

For Starters:

1) No, you do NOT want to caulk this junction.

2) The detailing of the siding job is incorrect, there should be properly installed "J" channel at the bottom of the siding above the roof:










3) Was the junction "step" flashed:










or flashed with a continuous piece of metal? Per code, step flashing is required there.

4) Special attention should have been paid to the flashing at the bottom corners of the dormer, for example:










If the dormer wall extends down to the edge of the roof, there should be a "kick out" flashing directing water away from the corner of the dormer:










see the article at: http://paragoninspects.com/kickout-flashings-faq-home-inspections-evanston-chicago-il.html


----------



## JaneD (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry for bumping a very old thread I have the same sort of incorrect install, I am not sure even if the junction was step flashed but water has ran down this area and also with out a kick out water got behind the siding and rotted it. 

I have some sort of drop siding I believe its pretty thin. I am planning to try and correct it this error that had caused rotting in 2 places, The J channel was the correct method to use in terms of vinyl flashing for wood drop siding what is the correct method to use for where the roof is butting up against the dormer ?.

I am planning at replacing and the rooted sliding. Using step flashing and rubber flashing and then to also use a kickout to redirect the water but need to know what other recommendations you have.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The recommendations in the article above are pretty spot on.

The only other thing I would ad that may or may not be in the article is that you should not run the siding down that close down to the roof surface. It should have ample expansion and contraction room.


----------

